# black ops 3



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2015)

Add me. Gamer tag dubbleheadshot


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 25, 2015)

no


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 3, 2015)

Zombies in advanced warfare is sweet! Black ops will likely be super dope but unless there are exo suits, it'll be just a prettier version of the last 2 black ops. The last 2 were fantastic still, don't gete wrong.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 4, 2015)

i miss world at war, that beats all of them, either that or mw2, i miss those days


----------



## FrozenChozen (Nov 23, 2015)

BO3 zombies is mediocre.... Just a new map, nothing really that new


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 23, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> BO3 zombies is mediocre.... Just a new map, nothing really that new


true that buy at least theres zombies to play now


----------



## Dumme (Nov 23, 2015)

XBOX- "YumSoylentGreen"

I don't get on all the time, but I love me some zombie brains.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 23, 2015)

Bo3 is awesome and the zombies are great too.
Not sure any game is worth $80 but since it came with my Xbox one I played the shit out of it.


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

b03 has been a god game since ive had it, i reckon the new details to the game make it better like the new specialists with different unique weapons and armour.
zombies is a bit strange though.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

they completely ruined the campaign with bo3 like what the fuck? is this shit made for 12 year olds? playing fallout 4 right now


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 6, 2016)

havent played the campaign yet, bit skeptical about it since playing online. and havent heard anything good about it either. not really keen to play the campaign any time soon, same as the new zombies. i think they have ruined what blackops was.


----------



## llbadll (Apr 1, 2016)

They are still making these games.


----------

